# Interesting statistics for New Zealand hops



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

Well there I was imagining that NZ hops were mostly high alpha such as Green Bullet and Dr. Rudi (Super Alpha).

I came across this article by their Plant and Food Research organisation that made my eyes pop somewhat.

The figures are from 2012 but I expect it's still somewhat current as it would take a few years to "turn the ship" to new varieties.
For me the main point of interest is the graph on the side bar of the article.





39% of the crop was Wakatu, :blink: :blink: formerly Hallertau Aroma, whilst the next most grown, not surpisingly, was Nelson Sauvin.

Dr Rudi and Green Bullet now seem to occupy minor spots whilst good old Motueka is still grown in quantity.


I guess my previous perceptions were based on forum discussions etc "NZ mainstream beers are so crappy because they just use Super Alpha" sort of stuff. It's interesting to see authoritative figures.


----------



## MitchD (29/11/15)

Perhaps quantity over quality?


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

Hallertau Aroma is a lovely hop, I've actually won medals using it in otherwise German recipes. It surprises me that it's over a third of the NZ crop, I wonder what beers it's in. Reading the article it was the equivalent of " over a third of the entire Australian vegetable production is parsnips".


----------



## Bridges (29/11/15)

Cool I love parsnip will this mean they'll be cheaper at my local coles?


----------

